# My new Car



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

So been out with the camera taking a few pics of my focus ST which i bought about 2week ago in moondust silver. Cheers for looking Luke


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice shots, what camera and lens you using


----------



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, its just a Nikon D3200 with standard kit lense 18-55mm


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

:doubleshoNice pics


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice pics! Like the time delay for the passing car lights 
How does the ST go? Im sure its sweet!
Health to drive!


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

Nice pics!!! Second pic my favorite!


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank God it's not orange 
nice car there :thumb:


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Have you remapped it yet, love the ST and still miss mine after 5 years :-(


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Very smart. Get it to the guys at dreamscience you won't regret it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you want more power 

http://www.bsr-tuning.co.uk


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good :thumb: Great shots

Have you considered taking a long exposure like the last two images and light painting the car with a torch, or even a flash to illuminate that whilst maintaining the light trails in the background? That would look pretty awesome.


----------



## lukea4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Done some light painting on other cars but dont have a white light of my own...cars running a custom map its ok for a daily driver, but nothing special. Bit sceptical about taking it past 300bhp without a block mod, as they are prone to cracking liners, with or without power so I'm happy as I am atm until the mk2 RS comes down in price lol


----------

